# Lazy employees



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't tell you how much time I have wasted gathering carts and putting them away before plowing a lot. While I have never taken the route this guy did, I know I have almost been mad enough to so!!!:angry:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've even seen guys do this in my small town.
Do you have a provision in your contract to charge extra for moving carts?
That's $$$ damage, no different than hitting a light post or car, except intentionally.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Not cool. I would kill the driver.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I think we have all wanted to do this at one time. I have, this last snow I have driveway that always has junk in it.
One horse feed cart, hockey goal, 11 hockey pucks, red ball, shovel and one cat that would not get out of the way.

I just get out and pick it all up and do the hand work first.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

I've seen this at my mall all the time. I must say before the storm the parking lot is filled with shopping carts all over the place, so I cant blame the driver. Why doesn't the store send the guy out to pick them up and bring them in?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

NThill93;1765959 said:


> I've seen this at my mall all the time. I must say before the storm the parking lot is filled with shopping carts all over the place, so I cant blame the driver. Why doesn't the store send the guy out to pick them up and bring them in?


Can you blame the guy?

Looks like a Home Depot carts. Which is done by nationals. SO they guy plowing doesnt get paid any extra for picking up the carts. So 30 mins spent picking them up is at least $50 wasted. It is the responsibility of the store to get the carts up before plowing. This might not have been the first time carts left out either. Plow guy cant charge more for picking them up, so plow them up. I guess he picked them up ;D


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

When we did our Walmart, there were times we collected the carts with a pusher a foot off the ground and put them in front of the open entrance after it was plowed. It was a running joke how many carts we had to collect each storm.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

When you're sitting in a loader with a 16' pusher there's no way you're getting out to move carts. There must be a clause in the contract that states that the contractor is not liable for carts left in the lot. These contracts are so lowpriced you'd be out of business if you stop for anything!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Any where from 150-400 per cart that's she money there


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a small lot next to a supermarket.
We find carts from them in out lot all the time.
I leave it up to my guys.

Move them by hand or by truck I don't care.

These carts are not my responsibility nor will I pay some none to round them up for them.
They pay their employes to police their carts.

we've been doing this for a few years and not one word from the supermarket about their bent up carts melting out of our pile.

In reality it's only about 7-15 a year that end up in the pile.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

maelawncare;1765993 said:


> Can you blame the guy?
> 
> Looks like a Home Depot carts. Which is done by nationals. SO they guy plowing doesnt get paid any extra for picking up the carts. So 30 mins spent picking them up is at least $50 wasted. It is the responsibility of the store to get the carts up before plowing. This might not have been the first time carts left out either. Plow guy cant charge more for picking them up, so plow them up. I guess he picked them up ;D


sorry for the confusion by guy I meant the home depot employee who does it all day long not the plow driver.


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Good way to get rid of the bad carts....insurance claim time........new carts....


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I bet shopping carts are expensive, anyone know what one costs?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

So I'm just being used?

Go put the crapy carts in that lot. Wink wink and a nod



Urdum2;1766909 said:
 

> Good way to get rid of the bad carts....insurance claim time........new carts....


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

maxwellp;1766960 said:


> I bet shopping carts are expensive, anyone know what one costs?


Just looked on eBay ....couple hundred bucks for wire ones...lot of 12 was $1800.00....sure the plastic are more


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

At the 24 hour walmart we do the guys are so lazy they just push like 5 carts at a time and are so slow. they get payed no matter what but there are carts everywhere all the time. the guy would rater sit inside drying his boots off. i usually go in and ask the manager to send the guy out sometimes they come out sometimes they don't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You are referring to the store employees that are too lazy to go collect the carts, correct?


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

I used to have a shopping center and charged them $2 to move a cart 10 feet out of the way, they said there not gonna pay it as I had no proof of it. So one night we pushed them to the far end of the lot and plowed them in with snow. After they payed we cut a path in with the bobcat. Never left carts out again..... I felt like doing that many nights. We did put them upside down in the cart coral one night and it sat for 2 weeks like that....


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bossman 92;1765929 said:


> Not cool. I would kill the driver.


not cool?

I wouldn't consider it the plow drivers responsibility to move shopping carts. if I were servicing a lot with carts it would be in the contract it's THEIR responsibility to remove all carts from ALL plowing areas.

I would just plow around them.

I even have an understanding with my residential clients if I'm plowing on there trash pick up day, it's THEIR responsibility to make sure the trash bin are not in any area I'd be plowing or that area won't get plowed.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We've wanted to do push them up in a pile but I can't purposely destroy carts. Once you plow them in a pile they are screwed. I also thinks it looks ghetto when the piles start melting and there are a ton of carts in the pile. It looks bad on your companies image. JMO


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

yardguy28;1767723 said:


> I would just plow around them.


This.

I can't deliberately destroy expensive property either. I plow around them, fairly close. Small amount of snow left behind, big deal, the salt generally eats it anyways (when we have salt that is). If they don't like it, they will send cart collectors out more often!

If its on a sidewalk, we shovel up to them, shove it back a cart length, and continue. More hassle to argue than to shove it. And salt right over them, they are grating so nothing sticks anyways...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Guess lots of folks here have never heard of shopping cart hockey. With a truck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

There is no way I would collect carts before plowing. Once it has snowed in the lot and the plow guy gets there, it's safe to say the carts don't exactly roll right along. If the store doesn't want the carts in snow piles, they should be more diligent about collecting them before the plows come. Poor management is why they are left strewn about. Everyone has a job to do, so do it.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1767893 said:


> Guess lots of folks here have never heard of shopping cart hockey. With a truck.


Nope I play all the time, Stupid shoppers leaves them out all the time and my lot has islands that lay out perfectly like nets. I occasionally get the tractor from across the street to come play net.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

potskie;1767917 said:


> Nope I play all the time, Stupid shoppers leaves them out all the time and my lot has islands that lay out perfectly like nets. I occasionally get the tractor from across the street to come play net.


:laughing::laughing:

anytime i was in a lot i never saw the carts... but then again the loader had already been running awhile. Maybe I will find some carts in the spring?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I am amazed how many shopping carts I find it our condo complexes. I just plow around them and send a picture to management. Its an extra charge if we have to return and clean up the lot because of there was crap in the way. You would think they would get the idea after the first few, but now it seems like they won't even pay for us to go back, they just let the lot sit looking like $#!T
.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I normally push them out of the way with the truck, not into the pile though


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If it happed every storm I would be a little more inclined to push them in a pile but generally talking with store managers or owners will fix the problem. To me pushing carts into piles is a lot like plowing cars in. I've noticed there's a company around our area that actually specializes in collecting shopping carts as I've seen him at quite a few different locations. I think they go to local townhouse and apartment buildings and return all the carts along with other places I would imagine.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

JD Dave;1768048 said:


> If it happed every storm I would be a little more inclined to push them in a pile but generally talking with store managers or owners will fix the problem. To me pushing carts into piles is a lot like plowing cars in. I've noticed there's a company around our area that actually specializes in collecting shopping carts as I've seen him at quite a few different locations. I think they go to local townhouse and apartment buildings and return all the carts along with other places I would imagine.


Wait Bubbles is in Ontario now?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Man thats funny!!!!

Haven't had that issue, our 1 retail lot seemed to be good about their carts...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Talk to the store managers it can be extra revenue returning them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I was thinking about this thread the other day and some of the folks complaining about the store employees not collecting the carts when it is really the lazy, self-centered shoppers who are too lazy to put them in the cart corrals or bring them back to the store who we should be upset with.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I wish that all retail centres would adopt the No Frills cart policy. Costs a quarter to get a cart out - and you get your quarter back when you return it to to the cart corral. Always amazes me how well that works, that people will bring it back for a quarter.

There are the odd ones who can't be bothered - and if I'm there I will round them up. Usually enough to buy a cup of coffee.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver;1770323 said:


> I wish that all retail centres would adopt the No Frills cart policy. Costs a quarter to get a cart out - and you get your quarter back when you return it to to the cart corral. Always amazes me how well that works, that people will bring it back for a quarter.
> 
> There are the odd ones who can't be bothered - and if I'm there I will round them up. Usually enough to buy a cup of coffee.


Must be a shipload of wooden shoe wearers in your neck of the woods. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

GMC Driver;1770323 said:


> I wish that all retail centres would adopt the No Frills cart policy. Costs a quarter to get a cart out - and you get your quarter back when you return it to to the cart corral. Always amazes me how well that works, that people will bring it back for a quarter.
> 
> There are the odd ones who can't be bothered - and if I'm there I will round them up. Usually enough to buy a cup of coffee.


We plow 2 Food Basics and for about 5 years the same old guy would come around 5 am and collect the carts up and then I'd see him over at the coffee shop where he meets his buddies every morning. At first I thought he probably needed the money but then I realized he was just a smart old guy. I was telling my mother about it and she said my grandpa did the same thing. That being said for the limited amount of times I go shopping I never bring a quarter and I curse those carts. LOL Mark is right though people are lazy and the main reason we have kids is to put the carts and get us beer when were watching TV.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL Dave - so true!

But I think you're right - we teach our kids to bring them back (right now they fight over who's turn it is). For the lazy folks who can't be bothered to push them the 6-10 parking spaces to a corral, got to wonder what the next generation is gonna be like.

It's funny that it's a simple thing like shopping carts - but it is indicative of many other things.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

My wife is notorious for leaving a cart so I lock the door till she puts it back!!

It's not for the plowing it's for when the wind hurls it against my van!!!!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Gee ,I thought I was helping with someones job security by leaving them as far away as possible. Might be me pushing those carts around 
soon.That is if my job as a greeter at costco falls through!xysport


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

potskie;1768139 said:


> Wait Bubbles is in Ontario now?


Lotta money in shopping carts.....tymusic


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

We plow a Costco store, they of course collect all their carts each night, so no worries there. But 2 years ago they got all new carts, $400 a pop, and that's for Costco's big ones. They were gonna pay to have the old ones hauled away. So we did it, and took about 1100 carts to the scrap yard and got over $900+ for the scrap, cash money. So I gave each of my guys a $100 as a bonus, and pocketed $400+ myself.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Doin_It;1771033 said:


> We plow a Costco store, they of course collect all their carts each night, so no worries there. But 2 years ago they got all new carts, $400 a pop, and that's for Costco's big ones. They were gonna pay to have the old ones hauled away. So we did it, and took about 1100 carts to the scrap yard and got over $900+ for the scrap, cash money. So I gave each of my guys a $100 as a bonus, and pocketed $400+ myself.


Good people to work for.My friends a manager and is always asking me if I want the plowing contract,50k seasonal, always turn him down.Maybe someday when I feel motivated.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

iv never plowed into a cart


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1771890 said:


> iv never plowed into a cart


Why do I feel you've never had the opportunity to.

.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1771910 said:


> Why do I feel you've never had the opportunity to.
> 
> .....


Parked cars are more fun.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

leigh;1766021 said:


> When you're sitting in a loader with a 16' pusher there's no way you're getting out to move carts. There must be a clause in the contract that states that the contractor is not liable for carts left in the lot. These contracts are so lowpriced you'd be out of business if you stop for anything!


true that! one site this year, usually always moves all their carts.. well the cartboy was lazy and one storm nothing got moved.. it was so bad that one of our guys in a skid steer after moving probably 20, stopped and i told him just push them to the sides and let them dig them out...

manager told us after, that they wern't happy about the carts being pushed into piles and some were damaged. I went out, found one literally buried in a pile and crushed up.... i was even willing to replace the cart. End of season, they state that 12 were damaged beyond repair... sorry not forwarding this to our insurance for you to get new metal carts.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

The issue you have now is that the manager is pissed at you, and you are pissed at him... all because the cartboy didn't do his job. In the end, you may not get the contract again next year over this. Maybe you will. Who knows. 

As much as I've wanted to I have never pushed carts into a pile. If its a few I shove em out of the way (maybe five minutes total? I usually have sidewalk guys there too so they can grab em) but if I want to make a statement I push around them and leave them where they lie, snow and all. Looks like **** when the manager shows up early, but really obvious that their staff didn't do their job. He sends someone out to collect them, but the point has been made. And since the lot is salted after anyways (yes I salt the carts) the little patches of snow are gone before the first customer makes it to the store--lasts just long enough for the staff to see.

This post feels like deja vu, I could swear we've talked about this before... lol

edit -- Ha I did post this before. Leaving it anyways....


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I know one local grocery store that makes sure all carts are back inside by 10pm closing time during the winter months, if any carts are left outside in the lot then they are fair game for the loaders during closed hours. 

Any carts left out that are damaged over night, the cart boy is the one who takes the blame. Which is the way it should be.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;1802530 said:


> manager told us after, that they wern't happy about the carts being pushed into piles and some were damaged. I went out, found one literally buried in a pile and crushed up.... i was even willing to replace the cart. End of season, they state that 12 were damaged beyond repair... sorry not forwarding this to our insurance for you to get new metal carts.


One thing to remember about store managers, they are there one year and gone the next. In the retail business store managers are moved from one place to another, pretty much like sheep. You can have one this season who's a complete idiot and then next season someone completely different. At least that's how it is around here. I've seen some store managers who were very on top of things and then there are ones that are like a deer in the headlights, no clue what to do.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

CAT 245ME;1802541 said:


> One thing to remember about store managers, they are there one year and gone the next. In the retail business store managers are moved from one place to another, pretty much like sheep. You can have one this season who's a complete idiot and then next season someone completely different. At least that's how it is around here. I've seen some store managers who were very on top of things and then there are ones that are like a deer in the headlights, no clue what to do.


Depends if it is a corporate store or a franchise. The grocery store I take care of was corporate when it first opened (after a somewhat hostile takeover) then was sold to a franchisee. Has been the same guy now for many years... some of the staff is still from the original family run grocery store it replaced too.

On a similar topic, this store for a time was hiring mentally handicapped people for jobs like cart boy--kudos to them, but some of these guys would flat out refuse to collect the carts (its cold out, I don't want to, I'm missing my show... that sorta stuff). Needless to say that plan failed miserably and now it is general store employees doing it again.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

CAT 245ME;1802541 said:


> One thing to remember about store managers, they are there one year and gone the next. In the retail business store managers are moved from one place to another, pretty much like sheep. You can have one this season who's a complete idiot and then next season someone completely different. At least that's how it is around here. I've seen some store managers who were very on top of things and then there are ones that are like a deer in the headlights, no clue what to do.


Sounds like a description of the contractors plowing these lots! At least those working for a national.Musical chairs.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Carts are big business. There is a guy in my area that does collect shopping carts and return them. He gets 45 per cart returned. if you do some quick math thats around 100k per year just for stop and shop.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

fireside;1804188 said:


> Carts are big business. There is a guy in my area that does collect shopping carts and return them. He gets 45 per cart returned. if you do some quick math thats around 100k per year just for stop and shop.


you mean he steels shopping carts and sells them back?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

birddseedd;1804189 said:


> you mean he steels shopping carts and sells them back?


He means collecting the 'stolen' ones from low income housing projects, ditches, bus stops etc. and returning them to the store. They do it here too. Some places are installing carts with brakes that activate once they leave the store so they don't roll anymore... dont think it stops many people though!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i don't see stolen carts around here often.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

We don't have it around me either, but the bigger cities around me like Niagara Falls and St. Catharines have lots of that going on...


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

birddseedd;1804189 said:


> you mean he steels shopping carts and sells them back?


This guy??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

potskie;1804241 said:


> This guy??


Is that Larry Stone?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

potskie;1804241 said:


> This guy??


"Lotta money in shopping carts, It's not even stealing if you ask me 'cause the money I get from the mall I spend at the mall for cat food and stuff..."


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

New shopping carts $150.00 is a good safe number. And I couldn't agree more , I own a grocery store and plow guy should never have to move them . I plow my own store and I hate to have to get out of the truck to move them around.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

that's some movie actor, Larry Stone is more handsome


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

This explains who he be......






lots of swearing, well only a little compared tot he rest of the show lol.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

$180 for cheap ones.. an account we've done for 4 years now, claimed we maimed 12 of them in February 2014! End of season report was filled out April 2nd, they wrote on the bottom "12 carts damaged and un-repairable" Come to find out, they have no photos of them damaged, no photos of them plowed into piles or anything. I checked the brand new box on that machine "now in storage" and not a ding on it... above the skid shoe that is. They said the manager "got rid of the carts already" and want us to foot the bill for $2-3k in cart replacement costs or forward to our insurance. 

Insurance asked me for photos or description of the damage, but its only known to us by the management company in between claiming there is damage and costs... what a unethical racket. The same employee worked this site ALL season for us and always did a good job, i saw one cart buried into a pile, which was sandwiched between two piles originally and operator never saw it. He did complain about them leaving carts out during day time snow storms which he moved many, which we obviously were not paid additional time for.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Pics or it didn't happen!

Another argument for dash cameras.... prove you did, or prove you didn't.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

potskie;1806712 said:


> This explains who he be......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love trailer park boys lol


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought that show got cancelled. It was so stupid it was funny. Just like " My Name Is Earl "


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Its on Netflix


----------

